# Bellinger found dead.



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

OD in Pelham, AL. To bad he won't be able to pay for his crimes....


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah, I think he is a coward, lie, cheat and steal, then run off and do this. not man enough to stand before the people you stole from and face your charges.....

Bless his family though, they are suffering for his wrong doings.....


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

What is the back story? Surprised I hadn't heard of him.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.pnj.com/article/20120504..._10150881061946119_23326806_10150884853606119


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Ah. I had two stories confused.

Was reading about him this morning, actually, and the name didn't sink in.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Short version theres a guy at the Okaloosa Tourist Development Council that used left over BP money to buy himself a $700,000 yacht and $700,000 house in Kelly Plantation, The idiot cops we have in Okaloosa let him go and he took off to Alabama where he ODed this morning.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

http://www.thedestinlog.com/news/mark-21693-former-okaloosa.html


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

bigrick said:


> Short version theres a guy at the Okaloosa Tourist Development Council that used left over BP money to buy himself a $700,000 yacht and $700,000 house in Kelly Plantation, The idiot cops we have in Okaloosa let him go and he took off to Alabama where he ODed this morning.



Gosh. Just awful for his family. People never cease to amaze.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Saved the cost of investigation, trial and cost to house him in jail.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I just don't understand the lack of accountability. The guy can spend $1.4 million of public funds and nobody notices ? Nobody has to sign off on it ?
Just how much did that job pay ? Nobody noticed that he lived in a house that only somebody with a very high paying job could afford ?
The realtor didn't notice that he paid with a check drawn on public funds ?
I think there's going to be a lot more come out on this story. I doubt that he acted alone.
Did anybody see the pictures of the boat ? It's been sitting in the water since January apparently without bottom paint and is covered with barnacles.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

FLbeachbum said:


> Saved the cost of investigation, trial and cost to house him in jail.


:thumbsup:


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

I can't help but to believe there are not more people involved. $1.4 mil, and only one person knows about it??? There will be more to come out of this.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

smithnsig said:


> I can't help but to believe there are not more people involved. $1.4 mil, and only one person knows about it??? There will be more to come out of this.


where there a single rat, there are 50 rats..... I hate to state this, but I think if unless this gets swept under the carpet, this type of thing goes on alot. I just wish the crooks (that are crooks) would get exposed and be done with it. There are lots of back room deals that happen all the time............. pisses me off.


----------



## scupper (Mar 22, 2009)

bigrick said:


> Short version theres a guy at the Okaloosa Tourist Development Council that used left over BP money to buy himself a $700,000 yacht and $700,000 house in Kelly Plantation, *The idiot cops we have in Okaloosa let him go and he took off to Alabama where he ODed this morning.*


According to what I read in two different articles, he was never arrested...I don't think anyone "let him go" as you phrased it...idiot or not.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Keep your eye on the ball. Let's watch closely what happens to the house and the boat.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

he was never arrested was the problem. even when they knew he bought the boat they let him peacefully resign and go back to his house and pack up and leave.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

FLbeachbum said:


> Saved the cost of investigation, trial and cost to house him in jail.


Bingo:thumbsup:


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

FLbeachbum said:


> Saved the cost of investigation, trial and cost to house him in jail.


 
They said on the news tonight that they will still investigate - maybe they will find who else knew and what else was bought....


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

welldoya said:


> I just don't understand the lack of accountability. The guy can spend $1.4 million of public funds and nobody notices ? Nobody has to sign off on it ?
> Just how much did that job pay ? Nobody noticed that he lived in a house that only somebody with a very high paying job could afford ?
> The realtor didn't notice that he paid with a check drawn on public funds ?
> I think there's going to be a lot more come out on this story. I doubt that he acted alone.
> Did anybody see the pictures of the boat ? It's been sitting in the water since January apparently without bottom paint and is covered with barnacles.


He was just caught up in the whole BP boon google. BP was extorted in the amount of $20 billion by Obama /Holder. Someone had to get rid of the money since there weren't enough takers. Figured it may as well be him. 

The whole BP claims ordeal made me lose a lot of respect for neighbors and acquaintances who participated in this shakedown. My neighbor was so devastated by the oil spill that he went out and paid $40,000 cash for a new GMC truck with a portion of his BP settlement.


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

It's not that law enforcement let him go... They did an investigation to establish PC for the warrant. Which they obviously did they had the warrant in hand. Once he knew that they were looking, it was just a matter of time. Unlike most criminals this guy new he was guilty and decided to save tax payers the expense of trial, room/board,free dental and medical for about 15-20 years. I do feel for the family especially if he had kids. Idiot!!! He didn't even buy a good fishing boat.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

welldoya said:


> I just don't understand the lack of accountability. The guy can spend $1.4 million of public funds and nobody notices ? Nobody has to sign off on it ?
> Just how much did that job pay ? Nobody noticed that he lived in a house that only somebody with a very high paying job could afford ?
> The realtor didn't notice that he paid with a check drawn on public funds ?
> I think there's going to be a lot more come out on this story. I doubt that he acted alone.
> Did anybody see the pictures of the boat ? It's been sitting in the water since January apparently without bottom paint and is covered with barnacles.


It has bottom paint on it.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> It has bottom paint on it.


Then why the barnacles ? At first I thought maybe they just didn't go
up the side high enough but it looks like barnacles on the bottom (from what I can see thru the water )


----------

